# I love to feel my big toes.



## cmkvc (Feb 5, 2019)

hi! I live in Iowa and it snowed TWO days ago and I do barn chores at 7am. I'm worried we are staring another Polar Vortex directly in the face and I am worried it will come sooner than we think. I have a great pair of insulated boots but I kind of hate them because of how bulky they are and they made my feet so sweaty. they are great for shoveling poop in the lots, but they are just too awkward and uncomfortable for other chores where I need to maneuver myself through the barn. I love my job and I love winter, but having freezing toes really kind of ruins it for me. I got along well for a while with my Dr. Martens and two pairs of Smartwool socks, but sooner or later I ended up like... losing all sensation in my big toes because they were so cold so often. I couldn't feel them until like May. my Docs served me extremely well through the warmer months but we are quickly coming up on two-sock weather.
so...
I'm looking for a good, mid-high paddock-ish type of boot that I can wear while doing chores outside. I don't really want a knee-high boot, but I don't like those that just go past my ankles. something mid-high and lace-up would be awesome. 
I'm kind of ditzy, so I'm interested in something very durable. waterproof is a plus, but probably not a huge deal as long as it's insulated. 
I'm doing some digging myself, don't worry, but I'm one of those people who has to REALLY want to spend $200+ on something, so I want to know what boots some other people are satisfied with! 
please comment your favorite winter boot - extra points if you live in the midwest and have worn those boots while you scooped poop in -60f wind chills! 
thanks :^)


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK I lose points for not having experienced those kinds of temps, but I do have some limited experience to share.

I bought a pair of waterproof Ugg boots and I love them. They are super comfortable and warm. Yeah they would be expensive for just chore boots that are going to get dirty, but being waterproof you could hose them off. If you have small feet I will sell you my daughter's old pair, LOL.

I wore them in Quebec when it was REALLY cold, like 20 below zero. When we were spending a lot of time outdoors, I added those chemical warmers you can buy. They are one-use only and not environmentally friendly, but for occasional use I wouldn't feel bad using them.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm in northwest Iowa. I'm on my second year with the Muck Arctic Excursion/Pro Hunter boots. I got them at either Bomgaars or Fleet Farm, and they keep my feet toasty warm if I wear a good pair of wool socks doing chores. 

Last year even during that period where the windchill was -60, my feet were comfortable.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I live in NW IL and will also second the Muck Boot Actics. I normally do chores around 6 am. This includes feeding a few calves and feeding 4 horses and cleaning stalls. I wear some nice thick sock and my feet are good to go.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

A fisherman from Alaska turned me on to "Extra Tough" boots years ago. After freezing my feet in the Idaho winters for decades it's the only thing I'll wear now. Granted they'll never win any fashion shows, they're absolutely waterproof. I get them 1/2 size big to allow for thick socks. Even working in N. Dakota in -30 f my feet were ok. It's kind of a stupid name but they sure live up to it. My first pair made it three winters.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

When I lived on the OH/PA border (which is certainly no match for Iowa winters), I did the best in a pair of snowmobile boots. They are very lightweight. 

I figured if they could keep my feet from freezing while not moving on the snowmobile, they would be good for the barn --- and they were

FWIW I had Yamaha snowmobile boots. No-name brands from department stores are worthless if you do try that route


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I rely on my muck boots for the freezing weather, I only wear the freebie airline socks my DH collects and I’ve never had cold feet.
I’ve had a few other types of cold weather boot and found them to be too bulky


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorel makes some nice boots that keep your feet warm. Many come with felt liners that help a lot. Don't ware anything too tight and I would skip the double socks. Double socks get too tight around your feet and actually make them colder. One pair of nice thick wool socks are great. They keep your feet warm without making them feel sweaty. I even wear wool socks in the summer in FL when I'm at work because they keep my feet dry, don't get too hot in the summer and keep my feet warm in the winter. It seems weird to wear wool socks in the summer in FL but it actually works. Flip flops are not an option at my work. No sweaty feet in the boots.

The pair of Sorel's that I have followed me from MN to NY and now I wear them at the farm in the winter when it rains to keep my feet dry and warm here in FL.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I live in eastern Canada and we've had really mid weather so far, but it will come... and it will be brutal. -35C is a frequent occurrence, and it can stay below -20C for weeks on end. That's the worst, because the cold penetrates the concrete and the wood in the barn. 

I do have Muck boots and they are awesome. But for really, really, REALLY cold mornings, I put on my big Cabela's boots rated to -40C. They have a thick rubber sole that keeps my feet off the ground, and a very thick inner lining. They are mid-length, and are a bit clunky, but no boot has kept my feet as warm as these do.And I have quite a collection of winter boots bought over the years. None has even come close.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

for keeping warm while doing chores I like my muck boots- arctic something or other.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Muck Boots. I have had a pair of the basic "Chores" for (golly-gee) 8 or 10 years now; they are still goin' strong, and I have used them in sub-zero temperatures w/o issues. They're comfy, dry, warm; they're easy to walk in, and they don't get sweaty. About the only issue I have ever had is that if I don't tuck my pants into them (ie pull the legs down over them like a cowboy boot), the top of the uppers will sometimes rub an owiee on bare skin. So I tuck them in for the most part.
As it turns out, I just tried on a pair of the Arctics at the local country store today. I liked them, but they only had 'em in "Tall". I'll have to look on-line; if I can find some in "Mid", I just might upgrade.
But, yea; Mucks. Recommended.
Oh; edit to add: I have also ridden in them. They are less than optimum, but they fit OK into my endurance stirrups, and they were what I had on . . .


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Muck (the Brit Colt and Artic Sport models) didn't last one winter. I also did not like that I couldn't remove the liners.

I use Sorel's that I got more that 20 years ago when it gets into the single digits and below. I otherwise wear irrigation boots that are large enough I can wear wool socks under a pair of hunting socks.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I wear Bogs' "Stockman" boots as a general proposition (I've been wearing them year-round, partly out of laziness so I don't have to swap boots after riding). They are water proof with a rubber lower and a neoprene upper. In warmer temps, I wear the neoprene folded down. In colder temps, my jeans will fit into the neoprene. The stockman is a higher boot, but Bogs makes many different styles (I actually found the brand because my babysitting-kids had them, and I thought they looked incredibly convenient and comfortable), including some that are mid-high and some that are pull-on paddock-style. They are expensive but so far very durable.


Almost important imho (almost more than the boots themselves, though that helps) is having really good socks. I am very particular about socks I like, my feet sweat like a sinner in church, and the circulation in my extremities is odd at best, so I last year I went on an all-out quest for the Best Winter Socks. Sierra Trading Post, an online shop for outdoor-gear closeouts, has a brick and mortar store near me so I tried a few that seemed suitable and, being closeouts/odd lots/'slightly irregular' were much cheaper. 



My absolute favorites were Smartwood PhD socks, over the calf, they'll call them ski-style or something like. They are not thick and heavy, they have super soft cushioning in the heel and toe. They feel like a unicorn nuzzling your feet, and because they're a wool blend, even when they're wet they insulate well. When I take my boots off they dry in no time flat. I loved them _so much_, I went back and bought like 4 more pairs and gave two to my riding instructor. They are so worth it. I wore them in -20F and 15mph winds, breaking ice in the tubs all over the property and I was fine. I will talk up these socks for _days._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I couldn't get past these. You have a way with words @redbadger. :rofl:



redbadger said:


> ... my feet sweat like a sinner in church...
> 
> My absolute favorites were Smartwood PhD socks, over the calf, they'll call them ski-style or something like. They are not thick and heavy, they have super soft cushioning in the heel and toe. They feel like a unicorn nuzzling your feet_... _


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I got through the last three winters with off-brand Muck boots that were half a size or so too large, so that I could put ridiculously thick thermal socks in there. Did the job!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I went through a wool-sock phase and really loved them except they seem to wear out much quicker than regular cotton or synthetic socks. And of course the wool socks cost more, so it left me loving them but not replacing them when they wore out. I don't remember what brand they were.....probably something from Walmart or Kmart in the hunting section, so not top of the line. They were probably a wool blend. 

Do you guys have problems with the wool socks lasting? I do love them, but they don't seem durable?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I went through a wool-sock phase and really loved them except they seem to wear out much quicker than regular cotton or synthetic socks. And of course the wool socks cost more, so it left me loving them but not replacing them when they wore out. I don't remember what brand they were.....probably something from Walmart or Kmart in the hunting section, so not top of the line. They were probably a wool blend.
> 
> Do you guys have problems with the wool socks lasting? I do love them, but they don't seem durable?


I bought a couple of pairs of wool socks from Menard's when I was up visiting in MN. Yes, I did wear the heels out pretty quickly. My mom sent me some other pairs (different brand) and they have lasted quite a while. Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of the brand. Some do wear out quicker though. I really don't care about that much because they keep my feet so comfortable. I like to wear my wool socks in my boots when I'm doing horse stuff and at work. Any other time, I'm in sneakers or flip flops so it doesn't matter much then.

I am going to try these next

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0793D3BC...1432598265.1572950460&tag=shopperz_origin1-20


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> I couldn't get past these. You have a way with words @redbadger. <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/rofl.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFL" class="inlineimg" /img>


Smartwool should hire me to write their ad copy! 

For those curious re: durability, I have been wearing them all year (even in hot weather), for work/hockey/horses, and machine washing/drying them and they are just fine, no frays, no holes. 

They are def. expensive - I got mine from an oddlots/overstock/closeout type of store, so I paid maybe half.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> I live in eastern Canada and we've had really mid weather so far, but it will come... and it will be brutal. -35C is a frequent occurrence, and it can stay below -20C for weeks on end. That's the worst, because the cold penetrates the concrete and the wood in the barn.
> 
> I do have Muck boots and they are awesome. But for really, really, REALLY cold mornings, I put on my big Cabela's boots rated to -40C. They have a thick rubber sole that keeps my feet off the ground, and a very thick inner lining. They are mid-length, and are a bit clunky, but no boot has kept my feet as warm as these do.And I have quite a collection of winter boots bought over the years. None has even come close.


I have the same boots! No other boots compare for keeping feet warm. I have had Sorel boots and toes were numb cold. 

I live in Minnesota the land of the frozen tundra. Already cold stays below freezing has now for about a week.


----------



## HorseSoup (Jan 12, 2015)

Alpaca, alpaca, alpaca! In full disclosure, my sister-in-law runs an alpaca farm. My husband works outside running propane and doing service work. We are in Central Michigan. Windy. Cold. Not as bad as you have it, but brrrr. My SIL gifted us with alpaca socks and alpaca insoles. I LOVE the insoles. Kept my feet toasty last winter when I worked at TSC and had to be out in the cold, ice and snow! Pair the socks and insoles together and I was a happy camper! Somehow my husband rubbed his insoles thin incredibly quickly, but he’s got alien feet.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I love Alpaca wool for hats, sweaters, scarves, etc, but it is a fragile fiber, and I can't imagine it lasting long in a sock. Never got any for that reason; maybe I should try a pair.
I will second the SmartWool socks, tho; I have used the "Light Hiker" socks for many years in all seasons, and have found them to be durable, comfortable, and warm/cool enough for nearly any activity.
I also have a pair of the Sorel "pac" boots. They are _very_ warm, but rather bulky/clunky to walk or drive in. I prefer the Muck "Chore" for everyday cold and sloppy weather use. Plus they are real easy to clean; just spray 'em with the hose and toss 'em in a corner. Alas, I did _not_ find the Mens Muck Arctic in a "Mid", and wasn't really enamored with the high-top boot, not at $180+, anyway.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a pair of alpaca socks and they have held up very well.


----------

